# 2010 X5 E70 Overheating



## Colin Roller (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi I have a 2010 X5 E70 and in traffic the vehicle got hot. Overheating. I got a new radiator cap and found my fan isn't working. BUT I never got any warning ⚠ what so ever. All fuses ok so I went to get another fan and luckily the guy plugged the new fan in and ot never worked what can I change now. Thanks


----------



## PIERS PLOWMAN (2 mo ago)

Colin Roller said:


> Hi I have a 2010 X5 E70 and in traffic the vehicle got hot. Overheating. I got a new radiator cap and found my fan isn't working. BUT I never got any warning ⚠ what so ever. All fuses ok so I went to get another fan and luckily the guy plugged the new fan in and ot never worked what can I change now. Thanks



There was a Class Action Settlement that covered the cost of replacing the water pump on my 2009 x5 E70 -- does it "sound" like the water pump is failing?


----------



## Adam Ewles (1 mo ago)

PIERS PLOWMAN said:


> There was a Class Action Settlement that covered the cost of replacing the water pump on my 2009 x5 E70 -- does it "sound" like the water pump is failing?


I would get a lower temp thermostat for your car that will trigger the fan to start earlier and keep your car running cooler


----------

